# Venice Offshore- Stud Wahoo



## captain william wall (Jul 9, 2008)

Good morning everyone. The skies are nasty here this morning as we are on the heels of a nasty cold front approaching this way. I was able to fish last Friday and Saturday with solid results on my favorite fish, wahoo. Friday’s trip I ran for Paradise Outfitters. These guys wanted yellow-fin, but being they have been playing hide and go seek lately, we opted for the prospects of wahoo. We started off early and headed offshore. Once again, while making way, I had a strange feeling that the weatherman’s voo-doo was going to get me again. The winds were on our heels most of the morning and getting sloppy with every hour. We managed a few large blacks with a few jacks mixed in on the wahoo baits. About mid morning we found fish working over a pogie ball. Birds were everywhere and the sounder was lit up. We worked this area over pretty hard but the kings were relentless. About 12:30 we decided to make a move west. The seas at this point were 4-6 ft and we had to take it on the nose. It took me a little over an hour to cover the 22 miles. Upon arrival we got everything ready for a three bait spread. We made a half wrap and all three go off! After crossing over this one and a little fancy boat handling, they hit the deck one by one. Cool! Next pass we tripled up again pulling the hooks on one and boating the other two. The fish were very aggressive in the rough seas. Normally the fish will be on a certain corner but they were all around the rig. We ended up going 7 for 12 in a little over an hour. I had to trim her all the way down and pounded thru a not so nice head sea and made a quick run to the marina once in the pass. Weighed the biggest three at 79lb, 74lbs, and 69lbs. The rest were from 40 to 50lbs. Saturday was a fun day and I wanted to head back out and see if my little friends were there. My buddy Ben Leblanc came with me. We cleared the pass and to my amazement the weatherman got it right! We had lines in right at an hour from the marina and got bit on the first pass. Nice 40lb fish hit the deck. We kept at it and picked up a large black before running in to Capt. Eddie. He had 9 in the box and it was just 9:30. He told me that a private boat got one over 100lbs earlier that morning. That’s another story that I will let him tell. We pulled the hooks on a couple and got a solid knock down. This one was mean and after 20 minutes I stuck the gaff in a not so happy wahoo that weighed right at 75lbs at the dock. On an interesting note we caught a 5lb bonita on the troll and immediately pinned him on a 50w and cable. He lasted about 30 seconds. Set up on the fish and he was dumping it hard. We pulled the hooks a few minutes later. Oh well. It seems the big wahoo have showed up and I couldn’t be more excited. I have been catching all of my fish on the Torsa 40’s and the new Talica 16’s. The Talica has 28lbs of drag and the Torsa is right at 36lbs. The speed and light weight make them perfect for wahoo. It looks like the weather will keep me off the water until Sunday. I have still have dates left for this month as well as March. The big yellow-fin were spotted close Saturday according to a reliable source, so hopefully they will be in the area soon. 

Captain William Wall
Pelagic Charters
Venice, La


----------



## captain william wall (Jul 9, 2008)

Guys I know its been awhile since I have posted here so I hope you won't mind. Kind of been crazy down here but getting back to normal. Look forward to plenty more good reports.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

very nice capt...thanks for the report and pictures...lots of good eats there...


----------



## Subdude (Nov 15, 2007)

Awesome trip congrads. I hope to get a window next week to get me some of that. The private boat ended up with a 111 lber just missing the mississippi state record on a boat out of gulfport.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report Capt and some damn fine fish too


----------



## captain william wall (Jul 9, 2008)

The fish I hooked up on the whole bonita was a stud. If Sunday is a go, live bait on the downrigger should get me a monster. Thanks guys.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Congrats on some dang good WAHOOOO'S, That older guy with the hat on is holding that fish a little to close to his face for my liking, it just looks like it could flop and hit him in the face with them razor sharp teeth.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Captain Wall Thanks for the post You have some very nice WAHOO there and in one of the pics I could see is was a rough day out there. Hopefully we will be coming over to your area soon .We hope to do half as good as you. Keep your posts coming. Thanks Capt.Gene TEAM RECESS


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

What did those big wahoo hit on? Lurewise?


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

thats crazy, awesome pics


----------



## captain william wall (Jul 9, 2008)

everything was caught on Bombers and x-raps. The fish were not keyed in on any color. I lost my downrigger last week due to a nasty wave incident. The new one is ready to go. I can imagine that if I can get the right bait, I will fish them on the downrigger in an attempt to get a larger fish. I can't stand it. I am ate up with wahoo fishing, have been for awhile.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

the first wahoo run is amazing, like no other, and ive only seen little ones


----------



## lbaab33 (Jan 30, 2011)

Beautiful wahoo!!! Wish I could catch one that big...hopefully I will this summer!!!


----------



## captain william wall (Jul 9, 2008)

Yeah, they are cool fish indeed. Going to try Sunday, Friday and Saturday are a bust. If anyone would like to go Monday, I have it open. Let me know..


----------

